# 1/2 inch tempered glass as a substrate...



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

We're generating ideas for a bar top that will be lit from underneath so the surface glows. Initial idea is to set 12x12 onyx tile in clear epoxy on top of 1/2" tempered glass sitting on framing 24"OC. Does this sound like a stable substrate?

After I posted this I saw another thread here w/ a similar type of question that got shut down. I am an experienced contractor and I'm working w/ a very experienced tile subcontractor, however, this is obviously an off the beaten path application so any input from other experienced tile folks is appreciated.


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

I wouldn't use tempered glass- even though it's protected from above by tiles, what if it gets hit from underneath? how about plexiglass/cast acrylic sheet such as this- http://www.professionalplastics.com/PLEXIGLASS-ACRYLICSHEET-CAST


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Lexan is what we've used for
bullet proof cashiers cages.
Pretty durable stuff. :thumbsup:
Agree with Dustball about 
tempered glass.


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

I was concerned plexiglass would not be rigid enough.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

orson said:


> I was concerned plexiglass would not be rigid enough.


Which part of "bullet proof"
doesn't sound strong enough? :laughing:


----------



## Robert D (Jul 11, 2008)

I've used 1/2" thk acrylic with vertical ribs also in plexi.
Try playing with clear and milk white plexi to determin the affect you want.


----------

